# mod_rewrite Regel funktioniert nicht wie gewollt.



## xtramen01 (27. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich hoffe das ich hier richtig bin.

Folgende Seitenstruktur ist vorhanden:

index.php?modulname/unterseite_vom_modul

Nun möchte ich gerne die Seiten, ohne index.php haben.
Dazu habe ich es mit folgender Regel probiert.


```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
  RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d

  RewriteRule ^(.*)$ index.php?$1 [PT,L]
```

Leider geht das nicht wirklich, da jetzt die ganzen css Dateien nicht mehr erreichbar sind.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
Also wenn man die css Dateien im Browser aufruft, dann funktioniert es.
Also wenn ich dem Link folge, der im HTML Quelltext erzeugt wird.
Aber die Seite wird komplett ohne css dargestellt.

Gruß


----------

